# [SOLVED] XP Professional stuck in boot loop



## chrisdudeperson (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey guys,

I've got windows xp professional and it's stuck in a boot loop (it gets to the windows loading screen, crashes and restarts).
It gives me the option to boot into safe mode but when i try that i get a list of directories (maybe drivers) and then it restarts.
The "last know configuration" option crashes too.
My windows XP disk has no recovery console.

Any ideas what i can do?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: XP Professional stuck in boot loop*

list your specs including your power supply and video card


----------



## chrisdudeperson (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: XP Professional stuck in boot loop*

Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3 770 Socket AM2+ 7.1 Channel Audio ATX Motherboard
AMD Athlon II X4 620 2.6GHz AM3 
Kingston 4GB (2x2GB) DDR2 800MHz/PC2-6400 HyperX Memory CL5 1.85V
OCZ Stealth XStream 600W PSU
PowerColor HD 4850 512MB GDDR3 VGA DVI HDMI PCI-E Graphics Card

Anything else you need to know?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Loope (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: XP Professional stuck in boot loop*

Directly after the post screen, the startup screen that has your manufactures logo on it, when you see the black screen with the underscore cursor press F8 and then select Disable Automatic Restart on System Failure, then when it restarts and crashes you will get a Blue Screen of Death, BSoD, on there will be a Stop: code, reply back and let us know what code you are receiving.


----------



## chrisdudeperson (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: XP Professional stuck in boot loop*

The stop code is

*** STOP: 0x00000024 (0x00190203,0x8B012BB8,0xc0000102,0x00000000)

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: XP Professional stuck in boot loop*

See if this helps:

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=228888&sd=RMVP


----------



## chrisdudeperson (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: XP Professional stuck in boot loop*

I'm sorry but that article is for Windows 2000 and it mainly talks about fixing it when you can already access windows. 

However it did mention a boot disk and i've heard of this solution. 

Does anyone know how i can make/obtain a boot disk

or

Is there any way of running a chkdisk in the situation that i'm in? 

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: XP Professional stuck in boot loop*

Do you have your XP installation Disc? . . you can boot from that and enter the recovery console to run chcdsk


----------



## Loope (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: XP Professional stuck in boot loop*

If for some reason in hell you accually have a floppy disk try this.


----------



## Loope (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: XP Professional stuck in boot loop*

As for the disk ask around to friends and co-workers, somebodies bound to have one, I mean XP's been around for like 10 years.


----------



## chrisdudeperson (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: XP Professional stuck in boot loop*

Yes i do have my XP Installation disk but it doesn't have a recovery console option

And unfortunatly i don't have use floppy disks anymore =P
If it is my only option then i will go out and buy some

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Loope (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: XP Professional stuck in boot loop*

Well since Stop:0x24 is an NTFS File System Error you need to try and locate a reinstal disk with a recovery option, rememeber if you are running SP3 you have to have a XP SP3 CD anything eles wont work.

Another option would be to plug the hard drive into another computer as a second hard drive boot it up and check disk will run automatically.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: XP Professional stuck in boot loop*

The Recovery consol is part of a statndsr XP installation disc. See this for how to use

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307654


----------



## chrisdudeperson (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: XP Professional stuck in boot loop*

I think i'll put the hard drive into another computer and let it run a chkdsk.

I dont have any another XP cd's.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Loope (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: XP Professional stuck in boot loop*

Try simpswr solution. If that doesn't work;check this article It sounds like this should work for you.


----------



## chrisdudeperson (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: XP Professional stuck in boot loop*

That looks perfect for me

I'll give that a shot tomorrow and let you know the results

Thanks guys
Chris


----------



## chrisdudeperson (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: XP Professional stuck in boot loop*

Ok i tried that and two problems occured:

1) It says the prompt should come up as C:\WINDOWS but mine came up as C:\ 
I tried using the cd C:\WINDOWS command but it said "The path or file specified is not Valid"

2) I still tried to run a chkdsk and it said "The volume appears to contain one or more unrecoverable problems".

So....... any other ideas?


----------



## Loope (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: XP Professional stuck in boot loop*

Though the Recovery Console try "chkdsk C: /r" without the quotes. The "/R" tell chkdsk to try to locate bad sectors and recovers readable information. Being that "The volume appears to contain one or more unrecoverable problems." is not a good sign. Keep fingers crossed the entire time  Reply back with the results, and your hard drives information, i.e. manufacturer/model.


----------



## chrisdudeperson (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: XP Professional stuck in boot loop*

Tried that and still got "The volume appears to contain one or more unrecoverable problems".

The make/model is Hitachi HDP725025GLA380


----------



## Loope (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: XP Professional stuck in boot loop*

Go here and download the Drive Fitness Test, run that and let us know the results.


----------



## chrisdudeperson (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: XP Professional stuck in boot loop*

Ok, i ran the quick test and got the failure code : 0x73 - Defective Device. Excessive Shock
and the technical result code 730092D0

The advanced test gave me the option to erase the entire disk, or to do a "sector repair" which would delete some of my stuff.

I really want to back up everything first. Do you know if BIOS will recognise an external hard drive?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## chrisdudeperson (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: XP Professional stuck in boot loop*

Also i realised when i was on the XP Installation disk that i have a 68GB partition which i think is empty. Maybe i could install windows on that partition, then trasnfer all my files across from the corrupt part of the hard drive?

Btw, backing my data up is just a precautionary measure. I want to try and fix this computer without having my hard drive wiped because it's a pain in the **** to put everything back on.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: XP Professional stuck in boot loop*

The easiest thing to do is take the drive out and temporarily attach to a working pc to salvage files . . it works best if you attach to the secondary channel, the one with the CD/DVD drives.

How to slave a hard drive: http://www.dtidata.com/resourcecenter/2007/04/23/how-to-slave-hard-drive/

You may have to take ownership of the files first: http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=308421


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: XP Professional stuck in boot loop*

Also, get into the bios and let us know the voltages/temps. How old is that supply? You might be low on the wattage and quality that your system requires. The point being is that your supply might have bonked your hard drive.


----------



## chrisdudeperson (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: XP Professional stuck in boot loop*

Ok, i just put my hard drive into another computer to back it up. And as someone said before, it ran a chkdsk and fixed itself 

Thanks for all your help
Chris


----------



## Loope (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: XP Professional stuck in boot loop*

Awesome! 
Please mark this thread Solved


----------

